# shimano shoe width



## wayne (Aug 3, 2006)

Does anyone know what width the shimano shoes are. I haven't seen any other sizes other than normal, I have tried them and they seem more narrow than other makes.


----------



## Wheelman55 (Jul 10, 2009)

They are generally a good fit...I know that they make a number of different last over their range of shoes...something like 7 or 8. I ended up with one of their custom shoes in a wide and it works great for me.


----------



## Steamer19 (Oct 1, 2011)

Resurrecting an old thread here to ask a bit more on this topic. I have ordered and gone through a few pairs and the sizing has generally been consistent but the last pair I ordered had different options (I believe there was an "L" version and a couple of other letters that I can't recall just now). Does anyone know if these letters have anything to do with the width or depth of the shoe? This last pair seems to be either quite a bit wider or deeper as I have to pull the straps much further to get a tight fit.


----------



## Wheelman55 (Jul 10, 2009)

Steamer19 said:


> Resurrecting an old thread here to ask a bit more on this topic. I have ordered and gone through a few pairs and the sizing has generally been consistent but the last pair I ordered had different options (I believe there was an "L" version and a couple of other letters that I can't recall just now). Does anyone know if these letters have anything to do with the width or depth of the shoe? This last pair seems to be either quite a bit wider or deeper as I have to pull the straps much further to get a tight fit.


OK...first off...I believe that the "L" stands for the color.

Second...we would need to know which model you are talking about in order to talk intelligently. There are some shop guys on the forum who likely know how the various shoe models fit.

Third...your feet are unique to you...just because someone says that a particular shoe fits them is no guarantee that it will fit you. You need to try them on...

Finally...shoes are something that I believe you should purchase from your LBS rather than trying to save a buck or two with mail order...just my two cents 

I've tried on a ton of shoe models over my cycling career.

I have wide feet. When I researched Shimano with my LBS guy he told me that Shimano uses something like 6 different lasts over their range of shoes. I tried the different models on until I found the one(s) that fit my feet the best.

For my wide feet I've now owned 3 generations of the "E" width 300 series road shoes. The most recent being the R315's...are the best fit yet. They are custom but i didn't even need to have them molded. Great shoes for me.

For mtn i've got their mid priced M087 also in the "E" width. This shoe actually seems to have more toe room than the road wide shoes.

The other Shimano lasts do not fit my foot, however I am sure that they fit many other people's feet.

Best of luck with your search.


----------

